# Metric or imperial



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

For nuts and bolds and general industrial working?
Is distances cm and mm or inches?
From what i understand its mosty metric
But is imperial used for annything?


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

You will find both imperial and metric used depending on the machinery worked on. Anything out of Japan is metric whilst anything from the US is imperial the list goes on. We have the same over in Australia. 

I did read somewhere that metric is the main unit for distance and temperature although some elder Canadians still work in the imperial system


----------

